
Show HN: Eternum: Easy IPFS pinning - stelabouras
https://www.eternum.io/
======
fiatjaf
I've been looking for this service for a long time. I liked the way it works
and the simple interface.

What happens if my balance is exhausted? Do you notify me or my files are just
gone?

~~~
StavrosK
We notify you when your balance drops below $1, which should be enough time to
top-up again. In the future we're thinking of having that notify N days before
we estimate your balance going to 0.

By the way, the site uses trackingco.de for analytics, so I can give you some
free balance to return the favor :)

~~~
fiatjaf
Good to know about that, because I tried to top up $1 earlier, the browser
didn't allow me, then I edited the DOM manually and succeeded in getting a
Stripe payment modal -- however it seems that the notification system wasn't
ready for misers like me.

Thank you for the free balance, that was very kind!

~~~
StavrosK
Haha, the $2 minimum was too much, huh? :P

------
sharemywin
I'm trying to understand.

Why use this service when dropbox, microsoft and google offer free plans. And
are 10x-15x cheaper at scale?

and this allows you to bundle multiple services together.
[https://www.opendrive.com/opendrive-is-on-
odrive](https://www.opendrive.com/opendrive-is-on-odrive)

~~~
StavrosK
This service is for pinning files on IPFS. Say, for example, that someone
wants to publish a paper that they want to always be available (even if a
government tries to take it down). IPFS helps by making distribution p2p, as
anyone who accesses the file can also redistribute it until it expires from
their cache.

Pinning removes this expiration, and serves the file forever. Eternum provides
that service, making sure the file will always be on at least one node, and
thus always accessible.

It's not really comparable to Dropbox or S3 at all.

Our marketing currently assumes you're familiar with IPFS, as I don't think
the service will be too useful directly if you aren't. Maybe we should change
that, though.

Another avenue for this is, for example, what IPFessay
([http://ipfessay.stavros.io](http://ipfessay.stavros.io)) does: it publishes
a file on IPFS and then invites you to click a link to Eternum to pin it, even
without knowing how IPFS or Eternum work.

~~~
sharemywin
you will still take it down with a DMCA request though.

~~~
StavrosK
From our server. We can't do anything about taking it down from the network.

~~~
tscs37
If nobody else has a copy of the paper on the network?

~~~
StavrosK
If a file is so obscure that nobody has ever wanted to read it, and it was
only on one node, and that node also stops serving it, then it leaves the
network until someone puts it back in.

~~~
tscs37
Well, then the pinning service is a bit useless, isn't it?

If it's popular it should not need pinning, if it's not popular it needs
pinning but can be easily censored...

~~~
StavrosK
I don't understand. If you want to keep child porn available, I'm afraid
you'll have to find another service. If you're writing subversive propaganda
against the Erdogan regime, we're happy to keep that pinned.

~~~
tscs37
This isn't about Childporn, it's about papers.

You claim to pin stuff on IPFS, however you also say you comply to DMCA.

Unless you want legal trouble, this means you'll have to comply with any DMCA
request that might be remotely valid.

Search up "Alex Mauer" to get a recent example of how DMCA can and will be
misused.

Unless you want to get in trouble with big publishers, you will have to censor
users on your service, it is essentially useless for niche files that cause
legal trouble, regardless of how that is resolved.

How is your pinning service useful to keep such files online? How do you plan
to defend yourself against the Erdogan or Chinese Regime?

~~~
StavrosK
I'm not sure what your argument is. Do you want to post pirated files, or
files for which someone else has the copyright? Why do Erdogan or the Chinese
Regime want to use the DMCA against you?

~~~
jononor
Why would they not use DMCA? It has been used for not-really-copyright-issue
before.

